# Wild Dove now Bleeding



## MCollins (May 5, 2013)

I rescued a wild ring neck dove last summer. I have kept her/him in a nice large cage and he/she has been doing great. I have noticed though lately she has pecked out all her tail feathers and today I noticed that there are spots of blood on the newspaper where she poops. I checked her for any injury and I don't see anything. Can someone tell me if they have heard about this before? Thanks so much!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

never heard of a ring neck plucking out her tail feathers, the blood could be cause from a blood fealthers being broken, I would be tempted to say she did not pluck her own tail but someone or some thing (cat?) or a kid..got ahold of her and from instinct the feathers release for protection and it is usually the tail which gets grabbed..they get away from releasing them all.. the blood could be from trauma in the cage if something was going after her. That is my opinion anyway... the feathers will grow out..now if she really is plucking them out then she has a mental or physical irritation or nervousness which should be examined by a vet. an avian one would be good.


----------

